# Tokina to Announce Opera 50mm f/1.4 FF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2018)

```
Not to be outdone, Tokina plans to announce a Opera 50mm f/1.4 FF ahead of CP+. Canon shooters have been waiting a new 50mm for quite some time, I’m not sure this is what they were thinking.</p>
<p>You’re also going to have to wait a while to try it out, as it doesn’t look like it’s coming until September of 2018.</p>
<p>One neat design element of the lens, is it appears the focus ring will rotate in the direction that matches your Canon or Nikon camera.</p>
<p><strong>Tokina Opera 50mm f/1.4 FF Specifications: </strong>(Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Autofocus full frame lens</li>
<li>Mount: For Canon · For Nikon</li>
<li>Ring type ultrasonic motor</li>
<li>Dust and Weather Resistant</li>
<li>For the first time at Tokinar adopted electromagnetic iris system for Nikon</li>
<li>The direction of rotation of the focus ring is the same as that of a genuine lens for both Canon and Nikon</li>
<li>Scheduled release date: Summer 2018</li>
<li>Announcement expected on February 28</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 22, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> You’re also going to have to wait a while to try it out, as it doesn’t look like it’s coming until September of 2018.



It will still be released sooner then any new Canon version. Ive never owned a Tokina lens before, but im strangely excited for this announcement.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 22, 2018)

Only interesting if it has image stabilization but that doesn't seem the case. And it looks like a larger lens with some retrofocus construction which would explain the physical length of the lens.

While still waiting on a Canon EF 50 / 1.4 or 1.8 IS USM with good close focus (1:4 or 0.25x at least) I have to admit that the Tamron 45mm seems to be not too unattractive.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 22, 2018)

What is this, a Tokina with a modern design language and AF drive? It's great to be a lens buyer these days.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 22, 2018)

I have had quite a few Tokina lenses and they were all great and they have very good customer service for 2 of my experiences. 8)
"Opera" to kinda follow Sigma's "ART" kinda line I suppose. I like that they are using that kind of terminology but I'm not sure if I'm feelin the "Opera" name though. Kinda makes me think boring old lady. ;D
Maybe they were thinking "finer things"
Anyhow I would expect this lens to have an edge on the Sigma Art with better Bokeh.
But I estimate in a year and a half we will get a Canon 50mm 1.4 IS. 8)  8)


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice to see someone is taking the focus ring direction seriously. I dare say it would be much more complicated to do the same for the zoom. But wait, it could mean that it’s a focus-by-wire system which would be relatively easy to switch directions.


----------



## hne (Feb 22, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> Nice to see someone is taking the focus ring direction seriously. I dare say it would be much more complicated to do the same for the zoom. But wait, it could mean that it’s a focus-by-wire system which would be relatively easy to switch directions.



I can't see how it would be more difficult to construct one clockwise and one counter clockwise focus/zoom helicoid than making different lens mounts for Nikon and Canon. Please tell me what would be so complicated with mirroring one part.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 22, 2018)

hne said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see someone is taking the focus ring direction seriously. I dare say it would be much more complicated to do the same for the zoom. But wait, it could mean that it’s a focus-by-wire system which would be relatively easy to switch directions.
> ...



A zoom makes a whole bunch more parts to mirror. There’s more than just one barrel moving back and forth in there. Probably a large part of the system would need to be mirrored. The more parts are mirrored, the more re-setting up the fabrication line has to do.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 22, 2018)

Tokina's president: "My parents told me to dream big. Of all the companies that make inconsistent Canon AF routines for large aperture glass, we want to be the best at it. Suck it, Sigma and Tamron: we're going to be #1 in the #2 best AF on Canon business!"

...and my vigil continues.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 22, 2018)

"The direction of rotation of the focus ring is the same as that of a genuine lens for both Canon and Nikon"

[Groan.] Shocked this made a bullet point list of the lens's virtues. This is equal parts internet forum below-the-belt-dig at third party lens makers and some Yongnuo swamp creature rising from bog getting poor PR representation.

Nothing says "We're #1" better than 'their stuff isn't even legitimate!' 

- A


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2018)

Might as well be Vivitar. The passing lane on this one is getting crowded.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 22, 2018)

Who knows? Tokina could start a new era here -- this could be their Sigma 35 Art.

I just don't trust third party AF for large aperture glass, and Canon seems to be allergic to manual focusing screens if the AF is lacking.

So the sexy optical pickle jars from Zeiss, Sigma, Samyang, etc. will have to wait for me. I'm not touching those until I can reliably focus them handheld with the camera held up to my eye, and without focusing screens, _that means waiting for FF mirrorless.
_
- A


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2018)

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=24355

Seriously, I haven't given Tokina a thought in over 10 years and actually wondered if they were still in business. But maybe there is something going on at Kenko to take a look at, we shall see.


----------



## dpc (Feb 22, 2018)

I’ve owned two Tokina lenses, a 35mm macro and the 11-16mm (original). Both were excellent. I gave the 35 to my son but still have the zoom. I’d have no hesitation purchasing another one but i’m not in the market for a 50.


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I just don't trust third party AF for large aperture glass, and Canon seems to be allergic to manual focusing screens if the AF is lacking.
> 
> So the sexy optical pickle jars from Zeiss, Sigma, Samyang, etc. will have to wait for me. I'm not touching those until I can reliably focus them handheld with the camera held up to my eye, and without focusing screens, _that means waiting for FF mirrorless.
> _


You need to try out some Tamrons. They've elected to prioritise consistent AF accuracy, at the cost of some speed. (We're talking blink-of-an-eye speed, though.) Every Tamron I've used from their latest line—every single copy of every single model—has matched the Canon equivalents for focus accuracy.
Sigma's 24-35 f/2 and 20mm f/1.4 get the pass, too, though of course with wide-angles focus is pretty simple.


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't trust third party AF for large aperture glass, and Canon seems to be allergic to manual focusing screens if the AF is lacking.
> ...



The 24-35 was the first from the Art line that you could shoot with confidence. All others required luck, AMFA, the dock or returning. Now they include bigger AF motors and I hear it's pretty darn good (85, 135)


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 22, 2018)

slclick said:


> The 24-35 was the first from the Art line that you could shoot with confidence. All others required luck, AMFA, the dock or returning. Now they include bigger AF motors and I hear it's pretty darn good (85, 135)



+1 on the newer ones being _better_, but not all the way there consistency wise. Pity their 50 Art (something I'd consider buying despite its size) doesn't get that same 'better' AF treatment.

In fairness, Canon's also has this wide aperture consistency problem with some lenses. The 50L is a flaky AF little diva even with careful technique. 

But newer Canon large aperture designs are terrific -- I rented the 85 f/1.4L IS and it's AF was so money-in-the-bank automatic that I stopped worrying about chimping and verifying and _I could just enjoy my photography_. 

As you may have guessed, I desperately want that in a fast 50 prime for my 5D3. 

- A


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The 24-35 was the first from the Art line that you could shoot with confidence. All others required luck, AMFA, the dock or returning. Now they include bigger AF motors and I hear it's pretty darn good (85, 135)
> ...



The 35 and 50 both could benefit from an Art Mark 2 upgrade to the af motor. The question is, then how large would that pickle jar be?


----------



## NancyP (Feb 22, 2018)

What ahsanford said
50 1.4 L IS gimme gimme
Although, I am beginning to like the 40 mm length for general use (it can be a bit of a nuisance for manual focus landscape, but still at f/8, who cares), it just doesn't do 1.4.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Feb 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> +1 on the newer ones being _better_, but not all the way there consistency wise. Pity their 50 Art (something I'd consider buying despite its size) doesn't get that same 'better' AF treatment.



my copy of the 50 art has been stellar fwiw, but maybe i am one of the lucky ones 

you should consider giving it a shot, could always return it right if it doesn't meet expectations

back on topic my only experience with the tokina was their 11-16 on crop, great lens for the money but i absolutely hated how (ugly) flare prone the lens was considering it was a landscape lens for me, hope the new 50 fixes up flare issues (which from what i heard is a problem with a lot of tokina lenses), also not sure why they'd release that now with hugely popular options like the sigma art and tamron 45 1.8 VC that's been around for so long, i'd understand if tokina had released it with IS of some sort to differentiate i wonder how much noise this lens is actually going to make in the current market :/


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > The 24-35 was the first from the Art line that you could shoot with confidence. All others required luck, AMFA, the dock or returning. Now they include bigger AF motors and I hear it's pretty darn good (85, 135)
> ...



You may just have to get the 24mm f1.4L II and put it in front of the 2x III extender (although I don't know that any Canon WA's actually work with the extenders). I know... not small, not lightweight, and certainly not inexpensive (plus, not 1.4). But hey work-arounds are just that, and they are never the optimal...


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2018)

basketballfreak6 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on the newer ones being _better_, but not all the way there consistency wise. Pity their 50 Art (something I'd consider buying despite its size) doesn't get that same 'better' AF treatment.
> ...



For me, after two just so so copies of the 50 Art, I just couldn't try a third. I know there are good ones out there but I'd rather be patient for Canons new 50 in 2021.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> basketballfreak6 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > basketballfreak6 said:
> ...



It was funny enough the first time


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> It was funny enough the first time



Just making sure you don't ahsanford's hopes up. :-X


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 23, 2018)

> One neat design element of the lens, is it appears the focus ring will rotate in the direction that matches your Canon or Nikon camera.



not a "neat design element" ... but rather an absolute OBVIOUSNESS for any third-party lens ... FINALLY ... after decades of sucking up to Nikon only and their totally wrong / backwards twist direction ... 

correctly turning lens rings (focus ring and also zoom ring on zoom lenses) is definitely an absolute pre-requisite for me to even remotely consider such a lens. 

btw.: same goes for "lens foot with integrated Arca-Swiss groves" on any lens with lens collar ... MUST become an abolsute "industry standard" ASAP.


----------



## michi (Feb 23, 2018)

Wow, I have not had a Tokina lens since I had a Nikon FE. They were great lenses back then. I didn't even know they were still around. I thought that the few Tokina lenses I run across occasionally were by some random company which bought the name. Either way, no IS and this being the first of their new line leaves me suspicious. Definitely time to wait and see what reviewers say when it shows up.


----------



## drnedel (Feb 24, 2018)

Anybody knows about colour rendition with Tokina?

Reason I am asking: With Sigma lenses, colour rendition is different from Canon glass (that's at least what some sources claim). While Sigma lenses are great optics, if mixed with Canon objectives, the time spent in post-production rises considerably, as one has to painstankingly adjust colours in order to get a consistent look within a body of work. 

(Again, this is just what I read, I do not claim that I reached the level of professionalism where these points -- maybe just a hair in the soup? -- matter, but the fact that some folks sold there Sigma for exactly this reason made me hesitant about this brand.)

So again, my question: Based on the Tokina lenses which are already 'out', can one expect a similar issue, or is Canon and Tokina compatible in terms or colour-rendition?


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 24, 2018)

slclick said:


> https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=24355
> 
> Seriously, I haven't given Tokina a thought in over 10 years and actually wondered if they were still in business. But maybe there is something going on at Kenko to take a look at, we shall see.



Tokina has been around, staying rather quiet. They have however, been making some lenses that are rather one-of-a-kind. I’m looking at the 11-20 2.8, 14-24 2.0 specifically. It’s interesting too see them jump at a fast prime, as that is uncharted territory for them at least in the last years.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 25, 2018)

Well done Tokina.
I'm surprised Canon haven't updated their 50mm range.
I would have thought it would have been one of the easier lens to improve upon.
50mm is such a classic focal length. 
I'd have thought Canon would want their to be recognised best in class.
I've had the Canon 1.8 , 1.4 and currently I have the 1.2.
I've enjoyed all three.
I'm actually very happy with the 1.2
I seem to be in a minority here but I find it a very good lens and much easier to use than the 85mm 1.2.
I find it sharp.


----------

